# Eheims 2217 Filter setup



## Viperi (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi i was wondering if i got the stuff inside the fitler correct. I just bought a Eheims 2217 classic. From bottom to top, is it the tube stuff with a hole in it 1st, then blue filter pad, then the round stuff, the white filter pad, then black filter pad? Thanks


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ehfimech (tubes) blue pad, Ehfisubstrat (biological media), blue pad

OPTIONAL> White pad, carbon pad

(from bottom to top)


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

Make sure to remove the black pad after 2 weeks if you use it.


----------



## Viperi (Mar 22, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Ehfimech (tubes) blue pad, Ehfisubstrat (biological media), blue pad
> 
> OPTIONAL> White pad, carbon pad
> 
> (from bottom to top)


So i got it setup right . So i have to buy a new blue pad and replace the white and black filter pad?



matti2uude said:


> Make sure to remove the black pad after 2 weeks if you use it.


Ok thanks for the advice. why is this?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Viperi said:


> So i got it setup right . So i have to buy a new blue pad and replace the white and black filter pad?
> 
> Ok thanks for the advice. why is this?


You don't need the white and black pads. The white pad is a water polisher the black pad is carbon. After 2 weeks carbon doesnt pull much out of the water and after about 4 it starts to leech it back out.

Blue pads last at least 3 years. Usually 5+


----------



## Viperi (Mar 22, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> You don't need the white and black pads. The white pad is a water polisher the black pad is carbon. After 2 weeks carbon doesnt pull much out of the water and after about 4 it starts to leech it back out.
> 
> Blue pads last at least 3 years. Usually 5+


Thanks for all the advice. Will head to lfs to buy another blue pad. How often do i clean the filter pads and change the tubes and balls in the canister? ( 1st time canister user).


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Viperi said:


> Thanks for all the advice. Will head to lfs to buy another blue pad. How often do i clean the filter pads and change the tubes and balls in the canister? ( 1st time canister user).


Instead of another blue pad, try adding some more of the balls (EhfiSubstrat Pro). I think having more beneficial bacteria is better than having a bit more mechanical filtration. It is a little more expensive but worth it.

Usually people clean all the media at once when they notice the flow rate is drastically reduced or approximately every 3 months or so.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> Instead of another blue pad, try adding some more of the balls (EhfiSubstrat Pro). I think having more beneficial bacteria is better than having a bit more mechanical filtration. It is a little more expensive but worth it.
> 
> Usually people clean all the media at once when they notice the flow rate is drastically reduced or approximately every 3 months or so.


The idea of having the last pad at the top is that you're stopping pieces of sintered glass media getting into the impeller and destroying it-- unless thats not what you meant.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

AquariAM said:


> The idea of having the last pad at the top is that you're stopping pieces of sintered glass media getting into the impeller and destroying it-- unless thats not what you meant.


Um... no  
I kinda just assumed a layer of filter floss at the very top. Guess I should have stated that too.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

WiyRay said:


> Usually people clean all the media at once when they notice the flow rate is drastically reduced or approximately every 3 months or so.


That's an incredibly counter-productive thing to do.

The correct method is to rinse the ceramic rings and the blue filter pads in tank water and rinse 1/3 of the biomedia in tank water. That's it. Why would you wipe out your entire biofilter?

If using the white filter pad at the end, you'll need to clean at least every 2-3 months because it clogs. I say dont bother. Just run ring blue pad balls blue pad and clean every six months as above.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

All in all, it was merely a suggestion that you could add more balls and a layer of floss if you choose to. 
Sure, its takes twice as much effort. Every ~3mths vs. ~6mths.

I just said clean all media at once. You wouldn't take everything out just to clean ceramic rings only for instance. 

And I didn't specify how you should clean the media (granted I should have done that too in case someone didn't know). For all you know it could have meant anything between swishing it around in tank water to soaking it with a jug of bleach.

Anyways, go with the blue pad sandwich Viperi. I don't want to be screwing up your filter.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

* 
I just said clean all media at once. You wouldn't take everything out just to clean ceramic rings only for instance. *

No but depending on the condition of the biomedia, just cleaning the ceramic rings and blue pads is sometimes the thing to do.

Cleaning all media at once is very bad and will kill off your whole biofilter. That's stupid. You don't want a clean filter you want a filter that's not clogged. That's it.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

You can usually just clean out of the pads - they are typically what is reducing the flow.

As for the top two pads, I'd just leave them in there. Sure the carbon will leech a bit of stuff in a few weeks, but nothing the filter and organics can't handle with ease. Eventually it just turns into another bacteria holding ground.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

I do everything wrong 

But I have been doing it for a long time and rarely have had issues.

This is what I do;
Once a month maybe 2, I clean the cannister filter almost completely in the laundry tub with warm water. I run the sponge under hot tap water until the water runs clear while squeezing it. then I put all the nodes in a fish bucket and run very warm water in the bucket till the water runs clear while I swish the nodes and get them good and clean. I do the same with the rock stuff and run water through the canister and get it nice and clean. I replace it all and add some white filter floss in the top. I don't clean the motor very well.

I then reassemble it with clean tap water and turn her on and I am good for a month most times 2.

I have done this on tropheus,Simochromis and even Discus and have had them breeding.

I have a large sponge filter and when I clean it I run extremely hot water till it's completely clean and then add back. I do a 30 - 50 % water change at the same time while cleaning the gravel with a python  

I add conditioner while I refill the tank. I never have had a water test kit lol

I have 7 tanks and have had lots of different fish. I usually keep fish for 2 - 4 years I currently have a colony of Neolamprologus multifasciatus in the same 20 gallon for over 3 years they are breeding constantly. I have only ever had a sponge filter on the tank. I only do 20% water changes on them they are a little more delicate to water changes. also smaller tanks under 40 gallons I recommend no more than 30% a week.

What i do works for me it may not work for everyone. I do agree that a tank that is a little dirty is a great thing. Algae is a good thing to have in my book it shows the tank is established.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> I do everything wrong
> 
> But I have been doing it for a long time and rarely have had issues.
> 
> ...


Well that's great but I don't suggest people follow your lead and murder their biofilter every 2 months.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

AquariAM said:


> Well that's great but I don't suggest people follow your lead and murder their biofilter every 2 months.


LOL 

There is probably plenty of bio life in the hoses.

But like I said works for me but results may vary


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just use tank water instead of tap water, then you don't kill bacteria via chlorine.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

TBemba said:


> LOL
> 
> There is probably plenty of bio life in the hoses.
> 
> But like I said works for me but results may vary


The entire point of the standard media in an Eheim canister is to house beneficial bacteria. What's the point of having one if you're killing it all every 2 months? You've eliminated the entire point of having that filter.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

I like my floss layers in my 2217. It's fabulous at keeping the water crystal clear. Without floss, my filter runs longer between servicing, and with it, I get a cleaner tank, and nitrates climb more slowly, I think because they are trapped inside the floss instead of on the surfaces of the inside of the tank. 

I don't see the point of "washing" any of the biomedia, and while I wish AquariAM would be more tactful, I agree with him here...... I wash the sponge ONLY. I don't want my biomedia to be disturbed at all, so that the biofilter is not lost or reduced any more than it has to be. And I always run dual filters, so that I don't run the risk of more than 50% biofilter loss, even if I goof up.

W


----------

